
What's the Most Expensive Software per Byte? - hyustan
https://buttondown.email/hillelwayne/archive/whats-the-most-expensive-software-per-byte/
======
samizdis
Depending on your metrics for expense/cost, I'd tentatively suggest Boeing's
MCAS -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maneuvering_Characteristics_Au...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maneuvering_Characteristics_Augmentation_System)

